# Engine swap



## winddrake88 (Oct 16, 2007)

my truck is a 94 nissan hardbody with the 2.4 in it and i want to put a 3.0 in it i was just wandering what all do i need will the tranny bolt up will the factory wiring harness for the 2.4 work for the 3.0 i know some of the hardbodys had the v6 in it so im sure it will fit i just need some info before i start plz tell me all you know thnx


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the tranny will not bolt up to that engine.
u need wire harness plus ecm.
swap the tranny and drive shaft .
complete exhuast
motor mounts 
larger brakes on front
i am pretty sure the v6's had a different gear set up in the rear..

it can be done but it is not just a drop in conversion


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

Its probably not worth the effort. I checked into putting a KA engine into my 86.2 HB that had a Z-24 engine. A guy who should know said it would have to be re-wired.


----------



## Mr BuNgLe 0713 (Dec 17, 2007)

i have the same truck as you winddrake 88, (model) and was wondering the same thing. is there a book that i can get to see what kind of engine would be compatiable ofr this truck or far other vehicles, thanks for your info.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Unless you just want to do it (which is not a bad reason), it will probably be more cost effective to just buy a V6 truck. However, if you could find a cheap wrecked truck with all the parts you need, it might be affordable if you don't count your time.


----------

